# Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas?



## sunshine4 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a 1 bd here as my other Jan week. There will be 4 adults. Have any of you been there. What is your opinion. Will it be roomy enough?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

We own here and love it, but is one couple willing to sleep on the sofa bed?

Is this the one bedroom 2 bath unit? - that would be better than the one bed - one bath, because the 2nd couple would have their own bathroom and closet.

I am going to add some pictures in a minute.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. No gaurantee for 2 baths but I hope we can get one of those.


----------



## BevL (Nov 4, 2011)

Denise, when you post those pictures, it makes me want to leave TOMORROW.  Two months to wait.  We really need a vaction - nothing since January.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 4, 2011)

And, Denise, we really liked KBV when there in Sept.  Better than a 'top brand' we visited a week later.  

We've decided we prefer these smaller, less 'resortish' locations.
But the sales gal was doing her 'due diligence.'


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looked very nice. Just confirmed...sure hope we get that 2nd bathroom. :whoopie:


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 4, 2011)

*just in case you wind up in a 1 bathroom unit*

Aloha,
Years ago both daughters would stay with us in our original 1B1B KBV unit. The space squeeze isn't too bad until its time to set up the sofa bed (or air mattress).  There is only the one closet in the master bedroom which is not big enough for suitcases that don't fit in the closet.  We would wind up having suitcases against the living room wall.  With the sofa bed open, there was just enough room to move around.  Access to the bathroom is from the hallway; not through the master bedroom.  Details about the bathroom aside, getting out of the unit in the morning was delayed a bit by the bathroom bottleneck. For us in the G building it was too far to walk to the KBV pool just to use the associated facilities.  It is likely that you will be much closer to those extra facilities, so if you use them even when you are not using the pool that might reduce the delay.
It doesn't hurt to email in your request for a 2 bathroom 1 bedroom unit.  If you are not fussy about which building, you improve your chances.  If stairs are not an issue, I do recommend asking for a 2nd or 3rd floor unit.  That way you can leave the sliding door to the lanai open for air and still have security from chickens, cats and other varmits.  If you ask for just a third floor unit, you reduce your chances.
Be sure to check out the share it forward equipment storage compartment  in the back of the office by the tennis courts.  We generally find beach chairs, grass mats and a few other usables.  
Good luck
Jack


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2011)

Denise, you always inspire me to hurry back to KBV.  Seven more months, and counting...

Marlee, you'll like KBV as a great base for island exploration.  And the free use of the awesome swimming pools at the adjacent Kauai Beach Resort hotel makes it even better.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Jack The info about the share it forward may be very helpful!


----------



## jmontauk (Dec 20, 2011)

marlee73 said:


> I am thinking of getting a 1 bd here as my other Jan week. There will be 4 adults. Have any of you been there. What is your opinion. Will it be roomy enough?



The one bedroom will give you a pull out couch for 2 people.  A 2 bedroom unit will give you a 2nd bathroom and bedroom.  It is up to you.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

runner50 said:


> The one bedroom will give you a pull out couch for 2 people.  A 2 bedroom unit will give you a 2nd bathroom and bedroom.  It is up to you.



Not correct - the ocean front 1 bdm. units have 2 baths.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Not correct - the ocean front 1 bdm. units have 2 baths.



Not to split hairs, Denise, but a lot of Lagoon View 1br units also have two baths. I think buildings A-E each have six of them.   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Not to split hairs, Denise, but a lot of Lagoon View 1br units also have two baths. I think buildings A-E each have six of them.
> 
> Dave



Yep - you got me, but what I was trying to say is that not all 2 bath units have 2 bedrooms.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Yep - you got me, but what I was trying to say is that not all 2 bath units have 2 bedrooms.



Well, sure, when you put it _THAT _way...   

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 31, 2011)

*upgrade option*

Aloha,
I attended an owners update (not a sales pitch but the Wed AM meeting at KBV for owners) this last week.  I guess I heard last year but forgot that KBV does offer to upgrade units (e.g. from 1 bedroom to 2 bedroom) for a fee* if the larger unit is available at check in*.  I forgot the exact fee but am pretty sure it is between $30/day and $40/day or between $210/week and $280/week.  I presume this applies to exchanges in as well as to owners but am not really sure of anything.
I would have posted this sooner but the KBV internet has been down since Wednesday.  It came back online sometime Friday afternoon.
Jack


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 31, 2011)

*To Owners at KBV*

I purchased a two bedroom ocean front. What size beds are in the bedrooms?


----------



## linsj (Dec 31, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> I purchased a two bedroom ocean front. What size beds are in the bedrooms?



Welcome to the family!

From the web site (http://www.pahio.com/resorts/Resorts/Kauai_Beach_Villas/kauai_beach_villas_19.html):
King-size bed in master bedroom
Two double beds or queen-size bed in second bedroom


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 31, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> I purchased a two bedroom ocean front. What size beds are in the bedrooms?


Aloha,
The ocean front two bedroom are all KDD (King in one bedroom and two doubles in the other).
There are 4 non ocean front two bedroom units that currently have a queen in the second bedroom.  I didn't take notes at the owners' meeting, but recall that those queens will be replaced with kings at the next replacement cycle (not 2012 if memory serves).
Jack


----------

